# تصاميم عدد 63 فيلا - كاملة بلانات وواجهات , للتحميل



## z_abc_001 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

تصاميم عدد 63 فيلا - كاملة بلانات وواجهات

للتحميل اضغط على اللينك التالي:

http://uploading.com/files/8f42a9bc/63-villa-plans-and-elevations.zip

الملف بدون باسوورد

---


----------



## eng-waheed81 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسانك


----------



## محمد مطر (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير مقدما

هل يمكن الرفع لموقع آخر (ميديافاير) حيث لم أستطع التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## z_abc_001 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاخوة الذين لديهم مشاكل في تحميل الملف*

الرابط يعمل وجربته , عند الدخول للموقع اختار free download فيبدأ العد 

التنازلي بالثواني من 50 الى صفر , ثم اضغط على free download مرة 

اخري فيبدأ التحميل


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا
الله يوفقك*


----------



## architect one (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بك .


----------



## ktarik (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## Architect BHR (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

العضو الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته افتح الموقع واضغط على الرابط ولكن عند التحميل لا يمكن التحميل الرجاء رفع الرابط على موقع اخر ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## طير حائل (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الرابط يعمل وسوف ارفعة على سيرفر اخر لاحقا"


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسانك


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2427466#post2427466#ixzz1bzuo9dao**اللينك لما باجى أحمل بيقول ان الموقع ليه حقوق ملكية مع العلم أنى باحمل ببرنامج انترنت داونلوود مانجر, فيريت موقع آخر فليكن مثلا ميديا فاير ليسهل تحميله*​​​


----------



## محمديوة عبدالوهاب (31 أكتوبر 2011)

the server is unavailable


----------



## mhany80 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه الهدية القيمة


----------



## aymene772 (28 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalifa78 (29 يوليو 2012)

[h=2]link file not found[/h]


----------



## conan313 (30 يوليو 2012)

OOPS! Looks like file not found.

We are sorry, the file was removed either by its owner or due to the complaint received
شكرا علي المحاولة


----------



## SMAILIFE (22 أغسطس 2012)

[h=2]OOPS! Looks like file not found.[/h] We are sorry, the file was removed either by its owner or due to the complaint received


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (27 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل .... نرجو إعادة رفع الملف


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ahmad kh (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ArSam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبو حسن 2000 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

[h=2]OOPS! Looks like file not found.[/h] We are sorry, the file was removed either by its owner or due to the complaint received

ارجو منك يا أخي الغالي رفع الرابط مرة أخري 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس999999 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## م لؤى محمد (25 مارس 2013)

الرابط لايعمل ممكن تحديث له


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عثمان (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو من سيادتك تحميل الموضوع عباره عن ملف او برنامج rar لان هذا الرابط لايعمل عندي


----------



## neranar (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا :12:


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

موضوع راقي جداً يستحق كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## engineer (12 أبريل 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

